# Machinefinder website



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

When did Machinefinder site change? It only shows John Deere equipment now. Totally different.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I haven't been on that site in a month or so but absolutely right it's definitely changed. I think it was always run by JD.

There are a few other brands on there but not many. I searched Kubota "M9540" and about 5 showed up.

From their Blog:

*INTRODUCING A NEW USED EQUIPMENT ONLINE EXPERIENCE AT MACHINEFINDER.COM*

http://blog.machinefinder.com/22025/introducing-new-used-equipment-online-experience-machinefinder-com


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

My understanding of Machinefinder.com is it's owned by JD for the use of JD dealers to list their equipment trade-ins.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Tx Jim said:


> My understanding of Machinefinder.com is it's owned by JD for the use of JD dealers to list their equipment trade-ins.


You understood correctly


----------

